# basspoint shellharbour 30.9.07



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

hey there fellars im keen to get a few south coast yaks together and head out to bass boint on sunday the 30 .9 and chase some snapper and put a couple of liveys out to see whats about i will be on the water at 6 at the boat ramp near the gravel loader if any one else is keen drop me a line

cheers mik


----------



## feel the sting (Aug 8, 2006)

Fishing Mik

Normally would love to try shellharbour, but I've promised the wife and wrigglers that we'll go camping down at Gerroa

The sting


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi Mik,

Would have loved to join you but i'm heading south for the long weekend.

Keen to catch up for an offshore soon.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Dam mik!! just told the misus id go to berry with her to some garden show!!, i know dont get me started 

If this weather holds and anyone is keen i could prob sneek out monday - armed with new overhead and snapper combo.


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

grimo

mate im keen to go out monday in the morning either bass point or minnamurra

mik


----------

